# Interior Retrofit from Piano Black "Japan Lock" to Liquid Palladium parts



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*After lots of research and VIN cross-checking, I was finally able to order Liquid Palladium trim found on the LT Jet Black interior equipped Cruze models. I'm not alone when I state that the Piano Black, which GM calls "Japan Lock" by the way, stock interior trim around the radio and center console are uber scratch and fingerprint magnets! Links below included for those who would also like to order these for their vehicles. 

My current trim in Piano Black

*
















*


Mocked up for now. Going to install next week when I get some time.
*









*
#13 Center Bezel - GM (84068487) w/ 8" mylink, liquid palladium color *






















*#8 Plate - GM (84068501) liquid palladium color *



















*Enjoy! *:jump:


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Not gonna lie...I do like the black better with your configuration, but do understand the scratch/fingerprint issue. 
HEY! While you have that trim out....is there a way to change out the "lights" behind the chrome trim on the radio and heater controls to something other than that robin egg blue?


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

I have to agree with Cruzen18. Isn't that color the one that come on the low level trims?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

IPhantom said:


> I have to agree with Cruzen18. Isn't that color the one that come on the low level trims?


I wouldn't call them low level. It comes on the LT and or LT models with Redline pkg. It's the closest think to silver I could get without having to paint the black trim on my own. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I do agree - I prefer the black better.

Are you opposed to the look of the black itself, or just piano black? Have you considering Plasti-Dipping them matte black? It'll hold up real well, and looks great, if that is the look you are after.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

MP81 said:


> I do agree - I prefer the black better.
> 
> Are you opposed to the look of the black itself, or just piano black? Have you considering Plasti-Dipping them matte black? It'll hold up real well, and looks great, if that is the look you are after.


I was looking for something more along the silver or sporty looking. Don't like the black one bit. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

quailallstar said:


> I was looking for something more along the silver or sporty looking. Don't like the black one bit.


I probably would have just wrap it in some brushed aluminium foil or something before settling for a low level trim.
Then there is this in China:

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.87a4523clxLmhc&id=538418040344&ns=1

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.87a4523clxLmhc&id=540077333512&ns=1

This sticks onto the original part (i wouldn't like that). But it's stainless steel if i unterstand it correctly.


----------



## Neverender (Jan 1, 2018)

I am trying to do something similar to my interior to give it a unique touch. I have all black interior, with exception of the shift console and radio bezels. My plan is to change the Liquid Palladium to black for the radio portion, but making the shift area silver (like on the lower end models). I was also thinking of working elements of Atmosphere on the "trim pad" panels to give it a little more dimension. But I think I might just keep it black for now.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Neverender said:


> I am trying to do something similar to my interior to give it a unique touch. I have all black interior, with exception of the shift console and radio bezels. My plan is to change the Liquid Palladium to black for the radio portion, but making the shift area silver (like on the lower end models). I was also thinking of working elements of Atmosphere on the "trim pad" panels to give it a little more dimension. But I think I might just keep it black for now.


Happy to sell you my black radio trim if you are interested and it fits your model radio. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Couldnt you just hydrodip the parts in the color you want with a satin clear on them to mute the sheen?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

thebac said:


> Couldnt you just hydrodip the parts in the color you want with a satin clear on them to mute the sheen?


Can't say I've heard of hydrodip before. Going to look into it for the chrome bits around the cabin I want to also tone down some. Possibly brushed looking like on other Chevy / GM global vehicles. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*Parts installed and they look great. Subtle and way less fingerprint prone which makes me very happy.*


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I like what you did and am seriously considering doing it on my car also. It's one thing to have that piano black on an exotic car that you meticulously clean but for my daily driver I have a feeling the constant battle with smudges all over it is going to drive me mad.

For $110 shipped it might be worth it to save my sanity.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

firehawk618 said:


> I like what you did and am seriously considering doing it on my car also. It's one thing to have that piano black on an exotic car that you meticulously clean but for my daily driver I have a feeling the constant battle with smudges all over it is going to drive me mad.
> 
> For $110 shipped it might be worth it to save my sanity.


Thanks! It's made a world of difference in both less blinding glare and fingerprints. I have yet to clean this trim as you can't see any suggestions at all. Now I only wish all the bling interior chrome was matte as it is on the Equinox and other GM vehicles. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

If you want to keep finger prints off the gloss black use a good polish on them. I used TopCoat the same you use on your paint and finger prints and scratches barely show up.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Selling the piano black interior trim as I've sold the Cruze.

Details here: https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/fs-parting-out-2018-cruze-diesel-hatchback-oem-goodies.244125/


----------

